# Help with Drop command



## MLahr (Nov 17, 2010)

I have a 10 month old lab that I have to force his mouth open to drop the dummy, everytime I do this I tell him DROP but he hasn't cought on to the command. Or is the answer force fetching. Any ideas?


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

I'm no expert, but try to roll the dummy back in the mouth as you say drop. It'll gag him and might help him get the point. I would guess most guys would say force fetching is the way to go.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Take the little flap of skin between the belly and hind leg and lift it up. The dog will open right up and turn towards the side you're pulling on. Seems to me like the dog feels that it's boss and is taking possession of the object. You need to get some dominance into the pack and become the alpha.


----------

